# Continental Croatia vineyard



## Koshpa (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi to all once again. I'm Hrvoje, from Croatia. I own a small family winery in continental part of Croatia called Moslavina. The town I live in is called Kutina, industrial and administrative center of Moslavina.
Here are the coordinates to one of my ten vineyards.
45.513084, 16.756982
To find out more about Croatia, Croatian wines check out the links below:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croatian_wine
http://winesofcroatia.wordpress.com/
http://www.facebook.com/winesofcroatia
http://croatia.hr/en-GB/Homepage
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croatia
http://dailygrape.com/videos/86-plavac-mali-from-croatia
http://tv.winelibrary.com/2010/01/11/tasting-wines-from-croatia-episode-798/
http://tv.winelibrary.com/2008/10/07/a-croatian-wine-tasting-episode-553/


My vineyards
















Blaufränkisch grape





Cabernet sauvignon grape




















"old" labels




new labels


----------



## Daisy317 (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful! Very nice. I'd love to have a vineyard... maybe someday


----------

